# Lang Nuc to Warre Problem



## thegoaltender (Jul 14, 2014)

This is my first year with bees. I built all my hives from scratch.
I received 4 Lang Nucs (2 different suppliers) about 6 weeks ago. I placed the frames in a transfer box (like this: http://thumbs.webs.com/Members/viewThumb.jsp?siteId=50960730&fileID=357237749&size=full) with a modified warre box below it.
The problem is the bees in all 4 hives are not building down at all.
Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should do?


----------



## Groves (Feb 2, 2012)

What shape were the nucs in? All the comb drawn out?

June isn't often a great nectar flow, which is what they need typically to do much building.

I'd just give it more time unless others in your area are experiencing radically more comb building.


----------



## thegoaltender (Jul 14, 2014)

Groves said:


> What shape were the nucs in? All the comb drawn out?
> 
> June isn't often a great nectar flow, which is what they need typically to do much building.
> 
> I'd just give it more time unless others in your area are experiencing radically more comb building.


Nucs were in great shape with plenty of bees and all comb drawn out in all stages.

I have observed (window in warre) the bees literally hanging out in the warre. They are linked together hanging from the top. I assume it is for cooling purposes. But not a spec of comb in the warre.


----------



## richr58 (Jul 23, 2014)

My first Warre was populated with a nuc, because I missed the local packages. It was VERY slow, but this spring was the 2nd year and they have taken off like gangbusters.
I did have to feed them heavily to build comb into the Warre to over winter, and I insulated the Nuc really well as I had to leave it on through the winter ( most of the nest was in there )
I took the nuc off this spring after they started building up. Even then I had to drive the bees out and put an excluder on to hatch out the new bees. and keep the queen from going back in there.

David Heaf's books are really great and touch on this subject.


----------

